# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript > سوال: کم کردن حجم فایل فلش

## r4hgozar

سلام دوستان
من یه فایل فلش می سازم خیلی هم ساده اما حجمش زیاد میشه!!! 
می خوام تو این تاپیک همه دوستان اصولی رو که باید درباره کم کردن حجک یه فلش می دونن بگن.
مثلا تو publish setting  باید چی کار کرد و .........
خوهشا کمکم کنید.
ممنون دوست عزیز.

----------


## amirhossein.h

سلام دوست عزیز

اگه شما با همچین مشکلی مواجه هستید از فلش نیست شما حتما از عکس ها ، فیلم ها و بخصوص صدا های با کیفیت بالا استفاده می کنید که حجم فایلتون بالا میره.

شما اول باید بدونید که چه کاری می خواید انجام بدید و برا چه مصرفی. مثلا اگه می خواید مالتی مدیا یا همچین تیپ کارایی انجام بدید تقریبا زیاد با مشکل حجم مواجه نیستید ولی اگه برا وب می خواید کاری بکنید یه تکنیکایی داره که مثلا فایلو کمکم لود کنید یعنی اول اون چیزایی رو که لازمه لود کنید و بعدا بقیه

البته یه روش هایی هم هست که حجم فایلو میاره پایین مثل لود از خارج فایل فلش به جای اونکه اون فایلو embed کنید و ... .

----------


## phpeproject.ir

فایلهای تصویری و صدا رو کیفیتش رو بیارین پایین همینجور که دوستمون گفتن

----------


## r4hgozar

> سلام دوست عزیز
> 
> اگه شما با همچین مشکلی مواجه هستید از فلش نیست شما حتما از عکس ها ، فیلم ها و بخصوص صدا های با کیفیت بالا استفاده می کنید که حجم فایلتون بالا میره.
> 
> شما اول باید بدونید که چه کاری می خواید انجام بدید و برا چه مصرفی. مثلا اگه می خواید مالتی مدیا یا همچین تیپ کارایی انجام بدید تقریبا زیاد با مشکل حجم مواجه نیستید ولی اگه برا وب می خواید کاری بکنید یه تکنیکایی داره که مثلا فایلو کمکم لود کنید یعنی اول اون چیزایی رو که لازمه لود کنید و بعدا بقیه
> البته یه روش هایی هم هست که حجم فایلو میاره پایین مثل لود از خارج فایل فلش به جای اونکه اون فایلو embed کنید و ... .



دوست عزیز من واسه بنر تو وب سایت ها می خوام این کار رو. فایل های عکس رو هم فشرده می کنم. اما بازم حجمش کم نمیشه.
می خواستم ببینم تکنیک خاصی برای این کار وجود داره!!!

----------


## amirhossein.h

به نظر من مشکل از عکساتونه شما کار که می تونید بکنید پایین آوردن رزولیشن اوناست با این کار نه تنها کیفیت کار نمیاد پایین بلکه حجم اونها میاد پایین
اگه با این کار مشکلت حل نشد اول عکستو تو لایبریت لود کن بعد یه shape به اندازه عکست داخل صفحه بکش و رنگ اونو روی bitmap و عکس مورد نظرتو انتخاب کنبعد اونو به گرافیک و بعدش اگه لازم بود به مووی کلیپ تبدیل کن.

----------


## r4hgozar

> به نظر من مشکل از عکساتونه شما کار که می تونید بکنید پایین آوردن رزولیشن اوناست با این کار نه تنها کیفیت کار نمیاد پایین بلکه حجم اونها میاد پایین
> اگه با این کار مشکلت حل نشد اول عکستو تو لایبریت لود کن بعد یه shape به اندازه عکست داخل صفحه بکش و رنگ اونو روی bitmap و عکس مورد نظرتو انتخاب کنبعد اونو به گرافیک و بعدش اگه لازم بود به مووی کلیپ تبدیل کن.


دوست عزیز من یه بنر دارم که کاملا متنه و در حالت وقتی با پسوند fla  سیو می کنم 30 کیلو. ولی وقتی تبدیلش می کنم به gif و یا swf حجمش زیاد میشه.
واقعا دیگه راه حلی به ذهنم نمی رسه.
متاسفانه بخش flash سایت برنامه نویس مثل بقیه بخش هاش فعال و قوی نیست. از شانس ما.

----------


## amirhossein.h

> دوست عزیز من یه بنر دارم که کاملا متنه و در حالت وقتی با پسوند fla  سیو می کنم 30 کیلو. ولی وقتی تبدیلش می کنم به gif و یا swf حجمش زیاد میشه.


مگه چه قدر حجمش زیاد می شه؟!

اگه می تونی فایل شو بزار و گرنه هم که شاید از embed font هست که انقدر زیاد می شه؟!

----------


## BOB

سلام

1. اول این لینک را ببینید. 
2. لاگ خروجی فایل swf را بررسی و حجم تمام اشیاء را چک کنید تا حجیم ترینها را پیدا کنید.
3. در صورت امکان از TLF استفاده نکنید چون حجم بسیار زیادی دارد.

----------


## r4hgozar

> مگه چه قدر حجمش زیاد می شه؟!
> 
> اگه می تونی فایل شو بزار و گرنه هم که شاید از embed font هست که انقدر زیاد می شه؟!


بله. مثلا این فایل

دانلود

----------


## r4hgozar

این هم فایل اصلی فلش بنر  

دانلود

----------


## amirhossein.h

فایل رو برات ویرایش کردم یه نگاهی بهش بنداز. به کارایی که با نوشته ها و عکس کردم نگاه کن و اگه نفهمیدی بگو تا توضیح بدم

در ضمن لایبریت چیزای اضافه داشت که اونارم پاک کردم

----------


## r4hgozar

> فایل رو برات ویرایش کردم یه نگاهی بهش بنداز. به کارایی که با نوشته ها و عکس کردم نگاه کن و اگه نفهمیدی بگو تا توضیح بدم
> 
> در ضمن لایبریت چیزای اضافه داشت که اونارم پاک کردم



دوست عزیز ممنون از کمکت .اما فلش من 5 ولی فایلی که شما دادی با cs6 درست شده و واسه من باز نمیشه!!

----------


## amirhossein.h

> دوست عزیز ممنون از کمکت .اما فلش من 5 ولی فایلی که شما دادی با cs6 درست شده و واسه من باز نمیشه!!


ببخشید دوست عزیز، خوب شمام 6 رو نصب کنید. 6 بهتر از 5 هستش...
بازم شرمنده.

----------


## r4hgozar

> ببخشید دوست عزیز، خوب شمام 6 رو نصب کنید. 6 بهتر از 5 هستش...
> بازم شرمنده.


چشم. بازم ممنون از راهنماییتون.
اما اگه بتونین یه مقدار درباره مشکلاتم توضیح بدین و اینگه چطوری اینقدر حجم فایل رو کم کردین خیلی ممنون میشم.

----------


## amirhossein.h

یکیش رو که قبلا گفتم لایبریت چیزای اضافه که ازشون استفاده نکردید داشت و باید اونا حذف بشه

دوست عزیزمون گفت که نباید از TLF استفاده کنید. من یه راهکار برای استفادش دارم اونم اینکه وقتی شما متنت قطعی شد اونو به shape تیدیل کنی(با استفاده از کلید های ctrl + b می تونی همچین کاری بکنی ، باید این کارو انقدر انجام بدی تا نوشته به Shape تبدیل بشه، امتحان کنید حتما متوجه میشید) اینطوری هم به embed Font نیازی نیست و هم حجم فایل میاد پایین

این کارا رو تست کنید متوجه کم شدن حجمش میشید...

موفق باشید

----------


## r4hgozar

> یکیش رو که قبلا گفتم لایبریت چیزای اضافه که ازشون استفاده نکردید داشت و باید اونا حذف بشه
> 
> دوست عزیزمون گفت که نباید از TLF استفاده کنید. من یه راهکار برای استفادش دارم اونم اینکه وقتی شما متنت قطعی شد اونو به shape تیدیل کنی(با استفاده از کلید های ctrl + b می تونی همچین کاری بکنی ، باید این کارو انقدر انجام بدی تا نوشته به Shape تبدیل بشه، امتحان کنید حتما متوجه میشید) اینطوری هم به embed Font نیازی نیست و هم حجم فایل میاد پایین
> 
> این کارا رو تست کنید متوجه کم شدن حجمش میشید...
> 
> موفق باشید



ممنون دوست عزیز

----------

